# Choosing a hedgehog?



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi, I was just wondering what sort of behavior you should look for when picking out a hedgehog? I just have seen so many posts about hedgehogs needing months to get used to you and balling up after you wake them even after a long time and was just curious how timid a hedgehog would be when you first meet that could still be a good pet. Also, I'd really like to give a hedgehog who really needs a home one but since I've never had one is it a better idea to go with a hedgehog you know more about the past of? Thanks!


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2014)

Omg I would love to adopt this one (still working on the parents) does she look healthy to you guys? http://orlando.craigslist.org/pet/4433421957.html


----------



## kuroneko (Apr 4, 2014)

one things for sure, she's a cutie...


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone else have advice?


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

I would maybe talk to the person selling her first and ask any questions and make sure the hedgie has no health issues

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2014)

Of course but what is a reasonable way for a hedgehog to react to strangers? I just want to know how to tell what sort of temperament one would have before buying.Thanks!


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

Every hedgie is different. Some hedgies might be scared around strangers and ball up and huff while others will come out right away and ready to explore

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I think it's important to find a breeder, or owner (if you're trying to adopt), that's handled their hedgies a lot and socialized them well. 

For instance, when I first when I first met my girl when she was about 6 weeks old, she wasn't nervous at all. She was sniffing everything eagerly, and wanted to explore. That's because my breeder handled the babies frequently. However, it still took her a while to warm up to me (as it would be with any hog). 

But as Darcyroach said, it really depends on the hedgehog's personality. And usually, a hedgehog will ball up and hiss when they're interacting with anything they're not familiar with. You won't know if a particular hedgehog will be a "good pet" until they've bonded with you, and their true personalities come out.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you, That's exactly what I was looking for. I am more interested in adopting for sure and just wanted to know what to expect


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

No problem! Keep us updated with your adoption! Oh, and the hedgie that you posted the ad for is very cute! I'm not an expert, but she looks a little underweight, but it's hard to tell with the pictures. Definitely ask her owner how often she's handled, the type of food she's on, and what her routine is (what time her light schedule is, etc). Good luck


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2014)

They want her gone today but I'm not ready to adopt so soon .Hopefully someone else can give her a good home.


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

You should try and find a good breeder to adopt from. They will be at the best health if you find a trig worthy breeder

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DexluvsPie (Apr 17, 2014)

I noticed you're near Orlando. I just bought my hedgie from a great breeder in Bartow, which is very close by Orlando, called Hurricane Hedgehogs. I know she has another litter coming at the end of this month and she offers a great warranty for the health of the babies. We only got our girl a week ago but she is very nice and healthy. Check out her website. Good luck!


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm no expert but IMO she looks younger then 3 month.. I got my hog when he was 3 months old n he didn't have that 'baby' look anymore.. Maybe it's her coloring that makes her look that way to me? I would jus make sure of her age, cuz if she is younger she might go thru a quilling stage with u, and at least u would expecting it instead of being a nervous wreck when she starts losing quills and is extra grumpy... But she is adorable!!  I found my hog on craiglist, and I was lucky to find a nice person who just truly couldn't take care of him anymore, but he wasn't neglected in the mean time.. With any pet being bought thru ads, u always have to be a little wary cuz sometimes they just wanna make money and will sell sick pets  sad I know, but people are monsters  not saying that person is, jus ask alot of questions, and go with ur gut  best of luck!!


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you all! I'll definitely check out hurricane hedgehogs although finding one that really needs a home would be preferred. And you are probably right about the underweight/age thing, they seemed to be missing some important equipment in their supplies like a heating set up (although it's Florida so I suppose not as nessacary) and the owner having found out she was allergic she probably didn't handle her a lot.


----------



## Amberhae (Apr 28, 2014)

Sherlock! Did u end up getting her? I actually saw the add for her as well and considered getting her, but she was sold. So I ended up getting a boy. She's so cute.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2014)

No, but I'm so happy to hear someone gave her a home! And congratulations on your new hedgehog!


----------

